# NFS mount issue "Identifier removed"



## gnoma (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello,

Not sure if this topic is for here or for the storage section. 

I have mounted NFS via fstab with the following parameters: 


```
192.168.101.201:/someshare /usr/local/www/someshare nfs rw,nolockd  0 0
```

Trying to copy recursive directory with many files ends with error "cannot create file" or something like this.
After some investigation saw that some directories failed to create and then trying to copy files in.

Trying to delete also ended with errors "Identifier removed"
Some files were deleted successfully but some directories failed with this error. 
It's NFS which is so mature technology and it's rather simple mount and I believe it should be working out of the box with no issues? 

Did I do something wrong? Anybody have such issues? 

Thanks


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 10, 2020)

What O/S is the server?  the client?

Please show us the output of `mount | grep -i nfs` on the client and the server.

What is the command you are using to perform the recursive copy?

Is there anything in /var/log/messages relating to the problem?


----------

